# crappie fishing in the maumee?



## TrieceEst1983 (Aug 26, 2012)

trying to pick back up the fishing hobby, used to go pretty regularly with dad and grandpa when younger...mostly camp perry, sometimes orleans park...but they never targeted crappie. Just wanted to know if anyone has any luck w/ crappie and a particular area (not your specific hole). Ive been reading about their spawning times and structure, just looking for tips from more seasoned anglers.

Oh yeah, particularly the maumee from Buttonwood to Walbridge park, will be fishing from shore majority of the time, MAYBE a canoe every now and then once the air and water temps rise considerably.

any other ponds, lakes, creeks would also be appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I think timing the bite is very important. Look for structure along the Maumee and throw a jig and minnow under a bobber. If you get nothing after 20 min, the odds are that the crappie are not in that area and you have to keep on searching. Sorry man, but nobody is going to give you a "particular area" on this site.


----------



## TrieceEst1983 (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah, by particular area i mean like 1/4-1/2 mile...not certain marina or anything lol

thanks for the reply, i will try to make use of the tips!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Independance Dam at Defiance


----------



## TrieceEst1983 (Aug 26, 2012)

^Thank you sir


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

is the river open at the dam to do any crappie fishing and if so where can you get minnows at in Defiance


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

Paul's supply in defiance. Real nice guy and sells a ton of bait and fishin stuff. I crappie fish the auglaize below defiance in Paulding. Caught some pretty good lookin crappie on a jig and minnow set up


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

has anyone been crappie fishing around the dam yet. Use to be pretty good a few years ago. Just didn't know of a bait store close by. I always gotten my bait in Williams County


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

We've had several customers in M.T. that have been doing very well the last couple of days. Crappie fishermen are like shroomers, they NEVER give up their spot so don't bother asking where they were fishing. You'll likely get misinformation anyhow.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know why people is afraid to tell someone where they fish. I will take anyone out with me to catch fish. there is more in the lake and I can not catch them all. Even if I do catch around 500 or 600 gills and crappie together. There is more there to be caught. I just wish I had a boat to fish the big lake maybe one day I can get one and I will be able to catch some eyes and perch


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with rutnut. I'd start poking around right now. We went last year towards the end of the eye run and were told we had already missed the crappie bite.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

caught 14 today guys i was with been catching them for a week now


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

Really!!!^^^ in the auglaize river??


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

nope in the maumee


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

What county you fish in?? Since I guess no one says where they fish. Lol


----------

